# Republic Singlespeed/Track Reviews??



## BringYourChair

Since there have not been any reviews about this website, I am wondering what the opinion is on these bikes.

http://www.republicbike.com/?gclid=COGQxvf0z5gCFRBbagodXh1B0g

The Aristotle is what they offer, fully color customizable and as I am 5'10 3/4ths I am gonna look into getting the 59cm from them. Here is the specs of the bike:

Total assembled weight: 24lbs (10.9 kgs)

Wheelbase: 38 1/2" (978mm)

Frame: Hi-ten steel. 72° parallel seat tube and head tube. Fully tig welded with track type rear drop-outs. Rear seat stay bridge drilled to accept recessed brake bolt. Allen bolt alloy seat tube clamp. No cable guides or cable stops. 

Forks: Tig welded hi-ten steel with straight ovalised blades. 1 1/8" steerer. 

Handlebars: Alloy 500mm semi-raised.

Wheels: 700C 30mm deep section alloy aero rims on Assess large flange alloy hubs. Nutted axles to both front and rear.

Tires: 700C x 23C high pressure (100psi) nylon race tires.

Chainset: Sugino XD2 170mm alloy crankset, 44T with 5 bolt ring.

Bottom bracket: Neco CrMo axle.

Fixed/Freewheel: 16T flip-flop hub with fixed gear and freewheel. 

Pedals: full alloy with reflectors.

Grips: 110mm soft-feel.

Brakes: Adjustable reach 2 finger alloy levers. C-Star alloy dual pivot calipers with cam action cable tension release. All rubber blocks with wheel guides.

Seat post: 250mm x 25.4mm alloy micro-adjust.

Saddle: Narrow type with soft feel top, saddle stitched, plastic base and steel rails.

Front, rear and wheel reflectors included. 


After full customization, the cost comes to around 379 dollars (including shipping). Of course, there are some things I find unneccessary about it (the back brake, the lack of clipped pedals, and they seem like mountain bike handlebars on it, not that I mind because I would swap them out immediately) 

does anyone else find this a deal? The total cost of a bike, if I were to purchase the rims and all components separately, (as well as a new frame, which I desperately need) would probably be around the area of 550 bucks, depending on the frame (I really desire the Alien bike track frame which goes for 450 by itself) and rims (alien rims, 190). So of course if I want to stay cheap but fixed, this would be a decent option?? 

Anyways, I was just hoping someone has heard something of these bikes. If not, judged from the components above, would you think it is worth the 380 (inc. shipping) dollars?

thanks
-max


----------



## FatTireFred

hi-ten steel... 'nuf said


----------



## BringYourChair

Sorry the lingo is eluding me, hi ten steel is good?  

http://www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-207037.html

basically, hi ten is the cheapest, boring-est material, however, does this mean that I am overpaying for the setup?


----------



## BringYourChair

plus does anyone find it weird/unsafe that it is a 170mm crankset?


----------



## kermit

*My 2 cents*

For what its worth, I also looked at them and went with a bikes direct purchase instead. Super happy with the bike and service/customer service. I got the Windsor Clockwork for $320 total. Great bike, if you don't want brakes they have different models. I guess it depends on what you want the bike for. The republic bikes seem for more commuter around town cruising.


----------



## BringYourChair

Yes I was considering the Dawes SST off BD.com as well, but as this one comes with a deeper rim look, it's more stylish. All I do is commute...

the cheaper alternative is off BD.com, but I really want to hear from someone who has owned or heard of these Aristotles from florida.


----------



## DIRT BOY

BringYourChair said:


> Yes I was considering the Dawes SST off BD.com as well, but as this one comes with a deeper rim look, it's more stylish. All I do is commute...
> 
> the cheaper alternative is off BD.com, but I really want to hear from someone who has owned or heard of these Aristotles from florida.


These guys are very new. I would aslo say go with a BD Dawes or Kilo TT over this. Better frames Quality of Steel), enough said.

If you only commuting, who cares about the deeper rims. You can by a set for under $200 shipped and sell your for $100.


----------



## BringYourChair

as I live in colorado, it would seem as though getting a steel frame is going to bring problems of it's own.... so I doubt I want to get a crappy quality frame as it is. thanks for the advice, suppose I may not be going into the Aristotle bike although the snazziness of being able to customize the color of this bike never wears off. 

I would order it just so I could get something really colorful, but that would be at the cost of quality and speed, which I value more.


----------



## FatTireFred

anything can be painted/powedercoated... esp w/ spectrum nearby


----------



## DIRT BOY

BringYourChair said:


> as I live in colorado, it would seem as though getting a steel frame is going to bring problems of it's own.... so I doubt I want to get a crappy quality frame as it is. thanks for the advice, suppose I may not be going into the Aristotle bike although the snazziness of being able to customize the color of this bike never wears off.
> 
> I would order it just so I could get something really colorful, but that would be at the cost of quality and speed, which I value more.


Buy a Kilo frame and customize it color wise. It can be done for under $450


----------



## BLKMRKET

FatTireFred said:


> hi-ten steel... 'nuf said


MM.. Schwinn Cutter's frame is hi-ten steel too.. umm..


----------



## tihsepa

FatTireFred said:


> hi-ten steel... 'nuf said


Has anyone seen this type or frame broken? I mean in normal use not "my buddy threw it on the train tracks and its broke". 

don't get me wrong I understand that cheep material is usually followed by cheep workmanship but how about the material? I suspect we are a little mentally programed that it is cheep and wont work. I dont believe that to be the case. I have many old and beat down 40lb Schwinns and none that are bent or broken. 

It may be heavy but then again its STEEL. 

That being said all my steel bikes are cro-mo. :thumbsup:


----------



## FatTireFred

MM.. and I woudn't ever buy one of those either.. umm..


----------



## BringYourChair

As a conclusion, I've learned that hi ten steel is junk. Paying 400 dollars for a cheap fixed gear is more likely to bite me in the ass than paying 600-900 for a good track bike from a LBS or Track manufacturer will pay for itself in the long run. 


Good thing I posted here asking about it before I did anything. :thumbsup: 

I checked my local CL ads and there was an excellent deal for a track bike (NYC Track bike Alum frame, Carbon fork, weinmann rims etc) for 400 dollars so I am going to invest in that instead. Looks like I'm getting a bigger bang for my buck on that bike.

As a final conclusion, check your CL ads daily if you want to find a good track bike at a discount. :idea:


----------



## dunklegelb

I feel a have to speak up since ive been riding a hiten steel frame since late Nov.
Riding it almost everyday here in Queens NYC which has ****ed up roads 
( grooves, bumps, holes... you name it we got it). 
I have to say I love the road feel of the bike, 
(Schwinn Cutter) frame really soaks up vibration and 
does not feel heavy at all (and Im not a big strong dude).

Planning a BD steel bike buy soon tho (Damn um addicted to these things!)  
Wish they had this metalic orange color tho:


----------



## homiebslice

hey guys,

I actually own a Republic Bike and it's not bad at all! I dont know why people who have never even ridden/owned one are hating on it. I've had mine for two weeks now and I've had very few problems aside from the saddle being too narrow (and hence very uncomfortable) and the crank being a little bit too long. Those with big feet should consider replacing the crank with a shorter one because your feet might accidentally graze the front tire which is potentially dangerous, especially when going at high speeds. 

Once I switched out the seat and crank though, I've had no problems with my bike whatsoever. She looks and rides great. Although the bike is not even made for long distance, I've biked 20 miles from Downtown LA to UCLA and back and have had no problems whatsoever. 

And the bike isn't heavy at all! It actually feels lighter than 24 lbs. Or maybe I'm just really strong. haha. Don't listen to all the bike snobs who have been trashing this bike. I like it a lot and I definitely recommend it for the casual bike rider!


----------



## blakcloud

I am glad you like your bike and that it works for you. I am a big fan of ride anything you want, as long as you ride. 

But one comment you made may need clarification. First, you say you have toe overlap with your cranks and front wheel. This can be quite common especially in the smaller sizes of frames. But rest assured it is never dangerous at high speeds as you actually don't turn the front wheel to turn but you lean into corners. There is not a hope in heck that they will touch. Maybe when you are riding around obstacles at a slow speed but within a week you get use to it. 

Again I am glad you like your bike, but a common theme in this forum is you need to post photos. I would really like to see your bike. 

Happy riding.


----------



## fackster21

Nothing personal but you've learned **** here. Steel is fine. You should be looking into the welding jobs done at each manufacturer. Weight doesn't matter, I mean you're not entering the Tour de France. If you want the ultimate "single gear" experience go small & get an '85 Haro Master or Haro Sport. 



BringYourChair said:


> As a conclusion, I've learned that hi ten steel is junk. Paying 400 dollars for a cheap fixed gear is more likely to bite me in the ass than paying 600-900 for a good track bike from a LBS or Track manufacturer will pay for itself in the long run.
> 
> 
> Good thing I posted here asking about it before I did anything. :thumbsup:
> 
> I checked my local CL ads and there was an excellent deal for a track bike (NYC Track bike Alum frame, Carbon fork, weinmann rims etc) for 400 dollars so I am going to invest in that instead. Looks like I'm getting a bigger bang for my buck on that bike.
> 
> As a final conclusion, check your CL ads daily if you want to find a good track bike at a discount. :idea:


----------



## angrybee716

blakcloud said:


> I am glad you like your bike and that it works for you. I am a big fan of ride anything you want, as long as you ride.



'NUFF SAID. I agree completely with this comment.


----------

